# Win Taste und andere Tasten



## MajorWindbeutel (30. Mai 2004)

HI

ich habe auf meiner Tastatur extra Tasten.
Den Keycode mit "xev" hab ich schon herausgefunden.

Nun möchte ich wenn ich eine Taste drücke ein bestimmte programm sich öffnet welches aber nicht im KMenü steht.

Ist das möglich?

Und dann möchte ich gern wenn ich die Win Taste drücke Das das KMenü aufgeht.
Kann mir dabei einer helfen? 

Vielen Dank in Voraus


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (31. Mai 2004)

Welchen KDE hast du? Bei mir ist die Win-Taste mit dem K-Menue verknüft. Das K-Menue geht bei betätigung der Win-Taste an der Position des Cursers auf.

Ich benutze KDE 3.2. Vieleicht solltest du mal upgraden. 

g chief


----------



## schniggy (12. Juni 2004)

naja, ich hab auch KDE 3.2 - aber mit der WinTaste läuft gar nix!

Gibt's irgendeine Datei die sich mit der Tastenbelegung beschäftigt in welcher man die Belegung anpassen kann?

Gruss und Danke


----------

